# Can an Undefined enemy be defeated?



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Can an Undefined enemy be defeated?

*
Find out why…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How can something classed as an enemy be "undefined"? By categorizing it as an enemy you have necessarily defined it. Perhaps what was meant that to defeat an enemy requires a more robust definition…."know thy enemy" springs to mind.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, here is a quick explanation…

*1. * You KNOW you have an enemy… but you don't know who/what it is.

*2. * You study everything you can to try to find out who/what it is…
... based on what is really happening.

*3.* You cannot find anything that describes how this enemy works…
(This group or thing or whatever has NOT BEEN DEFINED)... 
... therefore, you can't KNOW who/what your enemy is.

*4. * Can you?


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Joe, I took the liberty to modify your points to what many believe is reality, and confirmed by the video.

1. You KNOW you have an enemy… but you *can't say* who/what it is.

2. You study everything you can to try to find out who/what it is…
... *but you can't report your findings, even privately. *

3. You cannot* say *anything that describes how this enemy works… *This group or thing or whatever was defined in the 911 report, which has since been suppressed… *
... therefore, you* can know but are not allowed to say it, and eventually will be forbidden to think it.*

4. *It only take one generation to forget.*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

davidroberts…

Yes… I was trying to keep it generically in General to cover New enemies we will never know about…

*The Logic of our fearless leaders is really seriously SICK SICK SICK… and I'm SAYING IT!*

Thank you…


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Now if you have a "conspiracy theory", you're going to be BANNED! That's right! Obama's "favorite commie" Cass Sunstein, the "Regulatory Czar" wants to put a stop to all of them. Conspiracies? Maybe they are the *TRUTH!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

More insight on what is really happening in our Government…

Yes, this is Really happening… it NOT just what I think is happening… it is a FACT!

*The House Judiciary Committee questions FBI Director Robert Mueller*

*C-Span videos:

Part 1 - 5:31

Part 2 - 6:37

Original Source...

*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

hay *Joe* just wanted to stop by and say hello and still reading your treads not that i agree on all but still like reading them


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*eddie:

Do you believe what you saw & heard in those two videos?*

(Note: I did not make them or tell them what to say… they did it all be themselves… LOL)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Joe dont know people say i,m crazy on stuff like this and tend not to say much on what i believe but i do believe in something as the old saying goes believe in something are you will believe any thing. 

but the enemy is defined and will stand in judgement one day as we all will some of the judgments will be good and some of the judgement will be very hard .but we will all receive out just due one day


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*eddie:*

Well, based on what I saw, I know that the FBI has people that are studying various documents that are used to Train and Educate FBI employees as well as documents like the 911 report to PURGE "disturbing" content.

The FBI does not want to disclose who those people are… in any way… to the public… but, sounded like he would tell the House in writing. I wonder if the House will tell us when they find out…(when & if they find out).

That "Disturbing Content" is basically "Defining the Enemy" which is being Purged; therefore, making it harder, if not impossible, to define & Know who the Enemy is.

They are removing content to try & change history… ie, the 911 report (which was mentioned in the videos).

I now ask *Why are they doing this?*

*To me, it's obvious…* That's the way President Obama wants it and he is making sure his Administration is fulfilling his desires.

Now, I ask *Why again!*

*Why do you think he's doing it?*

*I just got a thought…* I wonder how the document that covers Custer's Last Stand would be modified if that happened today! Surely there must be some 'disturbing' content in it… LOL

*Why can't a Spade be called a Spade?! The Truth is the Truth no matter how you slice it!*

Yes, of course, Judgement Day will come to all of us… for the ultimate & final Verdict…
... and ONLY God (and His administration LOL) will be doing it!
...* but that's another huge topic we don't want to get into… do we?*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

hey Joe dont want to get into a judgement day topic i dont think me or you have much to say on it he will have the last say on it LOL ** and remember he loves us both


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree…
*
but that's another huge topic we don't want to get into…
*


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe viewing this will shed some light. The "enemy" is REAL! Rumors of War III>


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*BobM001:*

Thank you!

I watched & listened to every bit of that video!

I learned NEW things that I didn't know before… which further reinforced my thinking of How Really Critical things are in our Nation.

More than any other time in History, we must come together and Stop this Action from progressing.
... and that means *Changing our current Administration and Cleaning House from the Top down!*

*Thanks again… a very informative and educational video!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Here is another example of the Problem we have to solve...

*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Any Questions?

*


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

*Here is another example of the Problem we have to solve…*

Absolutely! The fact that anyone would give credence to anything Michael Savage spouts is definitely a serious problem.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

*Any Questions?*

Yes. Do people actually pay Glenn Beck $10/month to watch paranoid fear mongering? Is reposting a 75 minute video from a subscription site "fair use"? Is ripping off Glenn Beck a moral conundrum?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*muleskinner:*

I have no idea… I don't!
YES… there is a link that gets it… it's public… not PW protected…
Same answer as #2

Is there anyone you would believe?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe,

I sent you links to the government 911 reports and pointed out to you that I stopped counting after 100 times the Islam was in those reports! You can look at these reports and count all of the occurrences if you don't believe me!
*Both of these these reports are in the public domain and can be read by anyone!*

911 Report
911 Executive Summary

So the is no "white washing" or "history revision" being done by this administration!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*oldnovice:*

Yes, I remember what you sent…

*How do you explain the 911 report being part of the Subject in the House Judiciary Hearings?*

Are there two versions of the 911 report… Original… and as changed*?*
Maybe the one the FBI is concerned with must be Changed*?*

I wondered if you were going to 'catch' this… LOL

*When I saw the 911 Report being part of the Changed documents, I thought of you! LOL*


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Joe,
To get the "entire picture" you need to get all the pieces to the puzzle. Now you and others may not be a fan of Glenn Beck. But there is one thing that he does not shy away from, THE TRUTH! That being said,

Rumors of War I>




Any questions? Now onto Rumors of War II.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's the second installment. Rumors of War II>




Any questions? You should have about a hundred. Smelling that coffee now? GOOD!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

These are big chunks to eat & digest!

Yes, we ARE in a *very critical* time…

I have Part II to go through yet…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting these videos BobM001.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

During the "Cold War" we had "Ivan" to deal with. The concept of MAD kept the fingers off the trigger. But with a people that have the notion that they all will become "martyrs" if a nuclear holocaust occurs is just downright scary! I wonder if the "man on the street" shares the same views as those with their finger on the trigger? I had the opportunity back in 1972 to be in close contact with sailors of the Iranian Navy. While stationed at the Philadelphia Naval Shipyard as part of the skeleton crew of a reserve training destroyer (DD-697) I went to sea with a bunch of these sailors. The USA was selling and re commissioning mothballed destroyers to the Iranian Navy. Mind you this was back in the times of the Shah. Regardless most all of them spoke English quite well. To sit out on the main deck having a smoke it was just like two regular guys talking about home and their families. I had been to Bhandar Abbas, Iran on a prior deployment to the Mid East so that was spoken of. IMHO rather than killing millions of Iranians we should be working feverishly from within to destabilize the regime. There are still many that were living when the people had a lifestyle free from the burden imposed by an Islamic form of government. We shouild have followed up when the uprising over the "stolen election" happened. But we didn't. Many people were rounded up and most likely KILLED. Those old fart clerics running the show, NEED TO GO. Along with "Achmawackjob"! But the Muslim Brotherhood and the "Caliphate" discussed in the videos makes that possibility seem highly unlikely. The "camel is inside the tent". How do you get it back out? We owe it to ourselves to become VIGILANT with respect to the goings on in that part of the world and the phenomenon of "Creeping Sharia" here. Remember, ISLAM AND DEMOCRACY DON'T MIX!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*

Allegan, Michigan: Sharia 1, Free Speech 0
*

This is only a SMALL part of the REAL problem…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
House report urges Justice Dept cut ties with CAIR

*

Looks like a little progress is being made… Finally!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Radical Islamist Profiles (2): 
Sheikh Omar Bakri Muhammad - London*
By: Y. Feldner

Syrian born radical Islamist Sheikh Omar bin Bakri Muhammad is the founder of the London branch of HizbAl-Tahrir (the Islamic Liberation Party [1]), and of the organization "Jama'at Al-Muhajirun" ("The Emigrants," inreference to those who accompanied the Prophet Muhammad on his Hijra from Mecca to Medina). Additionally,Sheikh Bakri presents himself as the spokesman of Osama bin Laden's International Islamic Front for Jihad AgainstJews and Crusaders. This organization, by Bakri's own admission, participates in fundraising for Hamas and thePalestinian Islamic Jihad, and is "in touch" with Hizbullah. Bakri *has further claimed to have recruited volunteers for training in paramilitary camps located in the U.S. * and Lebanon.
*
Read Complete Report...
*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Islamization in America

*

Watch a 28:30 video to get Educated a little more.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Hurray for The Mayo Clinic!

*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Illinois Senate finally rejects Muslim member of human rights panel

*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

At New York's Kennedy Airport today, an individual later discovered to be a public school teacher was arrested trying to board a flight while in possession of a ruler, a protractor, a set square and a calculator. Authorities believe he is a member of the notorious al-Gebra movement. He is being charged with carrying weapons of math instruction.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*R O F A L M A O !!*

That's a GOOD one! LOL

Thank you!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

A big earthquake with the strength of 8.1 on the Richter scale has hit Mexico.

150,000 Mexicans have died and over a million are Injured. The country is totally ruined and the government doesn't know where to start with providing help to rebuild. The rest of the world is in shock.

Canada is sending troopers to help the Mexican army control the riots.

The European community (except France) is sending food and money.

The United States, not to be outdone, is sending 150,000 replacement Mexicans.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
The sharia war on women -video 12:20
*

*In case you didn't know it, the Muslim community wants Sharia Law to be recognized and be part of (replace) our current Judiciary system - Law of the Land!*

Anyone, that knows a little bit about Freedom, would be horrified to know exactly what Sharia Law is and WOULD NOT WANT ANY PART OF IT… ever!

There are several places in the good FREE USA where *Sharia Law IS being recognized!*

*Yes! * It is happening right now… under your noses… and most people have no idea it's happening.

*Most people will find it very hard to believe that Sharia Law is as bad as it really is!*

DO NOT LET IT HAPPEN WHERE YOU LIVE… 
YOU WILL BE VERY SORRY.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Progress!

Kansas Governor Signs Bill Effectively Banning Sharia
*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Cool video of a Navy Drone landing on an aircraft carrier...

Awesome!

*


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sharia is just one of the "Undefined enemies" we as Americans face. This one is even more dangerous for our freedom. The Bilderberg Group
You asked for "exposure" and how to do it, just go to YouTube and search "Bilderberg Group". The Global Oligarchy has to "convert" the last bastian of freedom in the world, that's the USA. They are now trying to use the UN to achieve their goals. Agenda 21, The UN Small Arms Treaty, The UN Internet Governance, etc.They are meeting RIGHT NOW in Chantilly, Virginia. They are also being "occupied" by those that want to bring their dealings "into the daylight". Occupy Bilderberg


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bob,

Thank you very much!*

I have just posted * THIS on my other Website... I hope it helps the cause. *

Thanks again…


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Now the web of Sharia Law has become even more tangled. This time with TARP money, OUR TAX DOLLARS money to AIG. 6th Circuit Court says Marine Can't Challenge Sharia
This action based on the "Separation of Church and State" clause of the 1st amendment. Want to do business under Sharia Law? Fine! But do so wthout being bailed out by CONSTITUTIONAL LAW. If Christian churches are being subjected to the separation clause, why not Muslim mosques?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Bob, this really caught my attention right at the start!
*
"They explained that the federal TARP funds given to AIG were exempt from such challenges because the authorizing legislation didn't consider giving money to aid religious outreaches such as AIG's Shariah programs, and that the money was directed there by "executive" decisions.

Thus, the taxpayer lacked "standing" even to complain about the issue."

*

Perhaps a Muslim Mosque is somehow not classified as a "Church"?
... I sure thought that they were…
Very strange how they can get special treatment etc. where our established Churches cannot get it…
... good point… why can't we get that question answered?

Note:
*
...and that the money was directed there by "executive" decisions.
*
That, in my opinion is bypassing Congress, who is supposedly controlling ALL of the purse strings!


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess the question is Sharia Law still "creeping"? Or has it stood up and is walking at a brisk pace?

As for The Bilderbergs, someone has flipped the light switch! *BRAVO!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very interesting!

Looks like the Word is getting out!

BUT, how are we going to really do something?

Uncover their actions / plans and STOP them?

What bothers me is the Key people being Bought Off / Paid Off (probably receiving secret payoffs to Swiss Bank accounts, etc.). How can they be STOPPED?

The first huge step is to get the Obama administration replaced with "Hopefully" people that also understand what must be done and are truly willing to do it… that will NOT buckle to the MONEY that will be offered them.

It has been said "Everyone has their price."... With SO MUCH money behind the Bilderbergs, how many are going Turn & Take the Money?


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

What's needed I guess is a ground swell of public awareness and disapproval of their existance and their actions. You heard mention of the "Logan Act". ANY US politician engaged in practices that violate it need to be prosecuted. The Logan Act If found guilty they must be removed from office and JAILED! NO EXECEPTIONS!


----------

